# How can men make their SPERM healthier???



## GuavaGirl (May 6, 2008)

I often read about ways for women to get their body ready for pregnancy with nutrition, exercise, etc.

.......but realizing that the health of the sperm is important too, what should the guys be doing? Is there any good writing on this? Like a book or website?

What about your personal thoughts/experiences/things you've heard?

Thanks!


----------



## Talula Fairie (Jan 7, 2005)

The only thing I have heard that I know for a fact is true is that men should wear looser fitting underwear (boxer style) when TTC because it keeps the testicles cooler which will ensure the sperm count is at it's maximum.


----------



## wombjuice (Feb 22, 2007)

No hot tubs!


----------



## MRJmama (Mar 18, 2008)

Smoking decreases motility.


----------



## Tootles23 (Jul 4, 2008)

1. boxers, not briefs
2. no hot tubs/saunas or super hot showers
3. alcohol, smoking, recreational drug use=bad
4. excessive bike riding is bad
5. eat a healthy diet without too much protein- lots of fruit and vegies.
6. vitamins like C and E, B-complex, CoQ10, Zinc, Selenium, Folic Acid, fish oil
7. Maca Root, L-Carnitine, L-Arginine, pycnogenol
8. Keep laptops away from that area!

There are also several vitamin blends out there like Fertilaid for men, Fetility Blend, Conception XR, etc that have many of the above vitamins and herbs.

Oh, and soy is bad too.


----------



## sbilady (Jun 21, 2007)

Maybe you may want to read Nutrition and Physical Degeneration by Weston A. Price. I've read in other books that he documented how other cultures would specify a certain feeding regimen for both males and females about 6 months before marriage to ensure healthy offspring.


----------



## sbilady (Jun 21, 2007)

I was just reading this thread over on the ovusoft boards and it was talking about the benefits of taking maca for ttc. There was some evidence posted that it help's men's sperm count and motility.

http://forums.ovusoft.com/tm.asp?m=6620375&p=1&tmode=1

HTH!


----------



## nerdymom (Mar 20, 2008)

Men should avoid overheating the genital area, and wear loose underwear and pants. They should also quit smoking (tobacco AND marijuana) and avoid consuming a lot of alcohol. Foods with a high concentration of fat should also be avoided.


----------

